# Smetana - String Quartet 2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Smetana's second string quartet was his last chamber work. The composer, who was deaf by this time and suffering from severe physical and mental health issues (either caused by syphilis or senility depending on who you believe), wrote of the first movement: "I have my doubts with regard to the form of this movement. It has a very unusual form and is difficult to understand. A kind of breakdown prevails throughout the movement and will cause, so it seems to me, the players extreme difficulty. This is a result of my unhappy life.". Cheery stuff, eh?

This bizarre quartet premiered to mixed responses - the unusual form of the whole composition (no slow movement, 3 Allegros and a presto) and its density were seen by Smetana's detractors as a sign of an incomplete, mad and flawed work. Little did they realise how far ahead of its time it was! 
There's surprisingly lots of recordings of this one (I have at least a dozen of them) and it's one I play quite often. Incidentally, getting the intro to that wild 3rd movement right is one key moment I look for.






Recommended

Talich (1984/1992)
Medici
Smetana (1962)
Kocian
Lindsays
Gabrieli
Stamitz
Moyzes
Travnicek
Kocian

*More recommended

Panocha* - the Panochas bring out more of the lyricism in their recording but there's plenty of power too, just not the ferocity of those below.
*Bennewitz* - this younger quartet are not helped by a strangely distant and reverberant soundstage but this is a fine traversal with plenty of youthful fire and excellent phrasing.
*Talich (2003) *- the Talichs recorded this quartet at least twice before (1984, 1992) but this one is my preference here. The Talich adopt a softer tone than many of their contemporaries but play with disarming charm.
*Skampa (studio & Wigmore live)* - plenty of rustic Czech charm but I would have liked a little more of the angsty passion in the studio recording that those below instill in this piece. The live account has the angst but is less focused.
*Smetana (1976) *- excellent but they did it even better (see later).
*Prazak (1993) *- see later comment on Prazak recordings.
*Apollon* - slightly dry and a little airless but atmospheric account. There's a mildly claustrophobic quality to this that I find particularly attractive. The right level of unease and paranoia in the 3rd movement too.
*Wihan (2019)* - not on a level with their 2012 recording but the inner detail and balances are very impressive here. The 2nd movement is delightful.

*Heavily recommended

Smetana (Czech Radio date unknown) *- the Smetanas have recorded this at least 4 times but this Supraphon online recording for Czech radio, turned up on Spotify, and it is by far their best. The Czech bounce of the 2nd movement is delicious here and their 3rd movement is tremendously hard-hitting.
*Energie Nove *- another volatile recording in clear, brilliant sound and more suited to the Energie Nove's more nuanced style than their recording of the 1st quartet.
*Wihan (2012) *- of their two recordings I find this one more vital and engaging. The recorded sound is lovely and thick too, with plenty of bass.
*Dante* - played with ferocious verve and skill the Dante balance out the tricky imner voices especially well, too. Glorious recorded Hyperion sound.

*Top Picks

Pavel Haas *- a powerhouse performance that's every bit as convincing as their first quartet. No one plays that furious intro to the 3rd movement as violently as this. Brilliant playing, wonderful recording. Buy it!

*Prazak (1999/2017) *- the Prazak have recorded this quartet 3 times. These two 1999/2017 releases are my favourites (I have all 3). Darker and with an air of menace and mystique, these are just as good as the PH recording for me.


----------

